# Humour



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

IMHO

Men and Women find differant things funny so just to show all the ladies that we can take a joke at our expence:

WHY DOGS ARE BETTER THAN MEN 

Dogs don't brag about whom they have slept with. 
Dogs are already in touch with their inner puppies. 
You are never suspicious of your dog's dreams. 
Gorgeous dogs don't know they're gorgeous. 
The worst social disease you can get from dogs is fleas.
(OK, the *really* worst disease you can get from them is rabies, but there's a vaccine for it, and you get to kill the one that gives it to you.) 
Dogs do not have problems expressing affection in public. 
Dogs miss you when you're gone. 
You never wonder whether your dog is good enough for you. 
Dogs feel guilt when they've done something wrong. 
Dogs do not play games with you ----except fetch
(and they never laugh at how you throw). 
Dogs are happy with any video you choose to rent, because they know the most important thing is that you're together. 
Dogs don't feel threatened by your intelligence. 
You can train a dog. 
Dogs understand what "no" means. 
Dogs don't make a practice of killing their own species. 
Dogs understand if some of their friends cannot come inside. 
Dogs think you are a culinary genius. 
You can house train a dog. 
Middle-aged dogs don't feel the need to abandon you for a younger owner. 
Dogs aren't threatened by a woman with short hair. 
Dogs are nice to your relatives. 
Dogs don't mind if you do all the driving. 
Dogs don't step on the imaginary brake. 
Dogs admit it when they're lost. 
Dogs don't weigh down your purse with their stuff. 
Dogs do not care whether you shave your legs. 
Dogs aren't threatened if you earn more than they do. 
Dogs mean it when they kiss you. 
You can force a dog to take a bath. 
HOW DOGS AND MEN ARE THE SAME 

Both take up too much space on the bed. 
Both have irrational fears about vacuum cleaning. 
Both are threatened by their own kind. 
Both like to chew wood. 
Both mark their territory. 
Both are bad at asking you questions. 
Neither tells you what's bothering them. 
Both tend to smell riper with age. 
The smaller ones tend to be more nervous. 
Neither do dishes. 
Both fart shamelessly. 
Neither of them notice when you get your hair cut. 
Both like dominance games. 
Both are suspicious of the postman. 
Neither knows how to talk on the telephone. 
Neither understands what you see in cats. 
Both have an inordinate fascination with women's crotches. 
WHY MEN ARE BETTER THAN DOGS 

Men only have two feet to track in mud. 
Men don't have to play with every man they see when you take them around the block. 
Men open their own cans. 
Dogs have dog breath ALL the time 
Men can do math stuff. 
Holiday Inns accept men. 
Men don't eat cat turds on the sly.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Good one! Copied and shared!


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for posting!


----------

